# Brinkmann Maxstar 6V



## Skyeye (Dec 29, 2008)

My trip to the Goodwill store bore fruit again today. In the flashlight barrel I found this really nice 6V lantern. It's the Brinkmann Maxstar and is in great working condition. It has a real sturdy build and switch with a 4.25" dual cone reflector and is water resistant with a lanyard. I cleaned it up and even polished out the external surface of the reflector which is now scratch free! It came with a Energizer battery which is on it's last legs and a good KPR 113 bulb. It appears to be a good thrower and I will put a new 6V inside to test it out at nightfall. I really like the beam as the garage door test at 25 feet yielded a small mostly round spot with only one artifact which I presume is coming from the bulb itself. I don't know if I will be able to get a 6V xenon for it but I will try. I looked it up on the Brinkmann site and it appears to sell for $24.95. I got this used version for $2.99! I like it!

Here are some pics!


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 29, 2008)

I tested this light tonight with a fresh battery and WOW!  It is definitely a long john! I shined it on the side of a building half a block away and it cast a very round beam which was roughly 8 ft. in diameter! I could clearly see all the details of the side of the building. The artifacts were minimal but it did have a lighter spot in the middle. Overall, this is now my best thrower. Brinkmann must have put a fair amount of R&D into this particular lights reflector design.

I would highly recommend this light for those who need a thin beam with little or no spill. It's a real light saber!:twothumbs


----------



## mdocod (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm confused about the duel reflector, what's going on there? Looks cool though! I've been wanting to setup a nice little "lantern" size incan thrower for awhile and have been keeping my eyes out for possible options...


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 30, 2008)

Mdocod, I can't figure out the reflector physics either. It appears there is a deep dish reflector which makes up the bulk of the head. It is also where the bulb holder is and then it breaks down into a segmented cross hair arrangement which supports a second small, very deep dished secondary reflector where the bulb sticks up into. Whatever they have done it surely works!


----------



## DaveG (Dec 30, 2008)

You can adjust the focus on those by turning the bulb holder on the back of the light.That is a the lantern used by a major tel co. to replace the Eveready Big Jim.


----------



## nikon (Dec 30, 2008)

Brinkmann makes several versions of this light. The one you have is here..... http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detai...ts&subcategory=Lanterns&sku=827-0518-T&id=177


----------



## apete2 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have one of these and with a 3 cell mag bulb it covers 100 yards as easy as an ROP covers 100 ft, its insane throw


----------



## rebelbayou (Nov 10, 2009)

I found this very same light in my dad's garage after reading this post and got it out and cleaned it up. As expected, the battery was dead and I didn't have another 6V so I wired up a 7.2 volt rechargable car battery to it and Surprise Surprise! What a thrower! Kudos to DaveG for explaining about the focus feature. It will focus down to a small, tight spot that seems to shine forever. It has the KPR113 bulb but will be upgrading to a 3D mag bulb soon. Thanks guys!


----------



## judemae (Aug 7, 2014)

I inherited a Brinkman Maxstar light from my late husband. After letting my three year-old grandson play with it, the battery is gone. It appears from the photo in this thread that the black lens cove must be removed to get to the battery. However I have not been able to get the black lens cover to open, even using pliars. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DaveG (Aug 16, 2014)

The lens on these things can be tough to get out.Grab the black ring at the bottom and pull hard, it should pull the whole lens out.


----------

